# 211 Timer Problem



## lacruz (Feb 24, 2005)

Just got a VIP 211. Only problem I have noticed is when you try to create a Manual Timer (by selecting "Auto-Tune" on the first screen). On the next screen, where you select the date and Start & End times, there is no END time field. Only a Start Time field and a Date field. How do you tell the 211 when to change channels if you are recording several programs over several days?

According to the instruction manual, there is supposed to be a field for selecting the End Time on the screen, but I do not have one. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## mabrandt (May 1, 2006)

Use the VCR timer. That gives an on and off time. Just test it first tho. On mine, it will go to the channel and sometimes it works and other times it just gives you a black screen. I am waiting on a new unit.


----------

